# Just a couple pics from last weekend



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

My dad and youngest brother and friend came from MN and my other youger bro and i put them on some mallards one morning and some geese the other morning. And dont worry people in the duck pics the water is not a roost so dont be freaking out!  
Also the guns are unloaded and open.

Wacker 44
Finish'em


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice job, looks like ya got a couple geese on your mallard hunt. Congrats!!


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

The ducks and geese are OK, but the goldens look wonderful. I'll bet they had a terrific time.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Great looking goldens


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great hunt and also glad to see more swamp collies out there hunting..... mine is still wanting more after a week in canada.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

The golden is waiting for more green in the one pic. lol... Nice Work looks like a Awsome time!


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like you guys got into'em! Pretty jealous right about now!


----------



## nobes (Oct 12, 2010)

2007 was a good year


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

Another golden, this one a rescue pup from Rescue A Golden of MN (RAGOM). She turned out to be the best retriever I have owned.


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats a really nice pic! and nobes didnt set the time and date on the camera thanks for being a Ahole! Just waiting for one of you guys to say something about it! thanks to everyone else! it was a great hunt to share with my bros, dad and my best friend! hope you guys are having good luck too! sounds like the best is yet to come!

Wacker 44
Finish'em


----------



## nobes (Oct 12, 2010)

Your welcome D-bag.


----------

